# Spring Valley Lake



## CatBassCrap (Apr 25, 2008)

Does anyone have any information they can give me about this lake. What do they have in there? How are the fishing conditions? Do they stock the lake? Thanks


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

It is loaded with pads, I mean LOADED. It is shallow with a old creek that ran threw it...but it might be filled in.


----------



## Lunkers (Mar 8, 2007)

The dam broke in the lake a few years ago. The lake drained except for the far bank. 95% of the lake is two-three foot deep. When the dam broke it was high and dry. Over on the bike path side of the lake has some depth but very little. That area was the only part to hold fish when the dam broke. Most fish washed into the LMR which runs behind it. ODNR did repair the dam and try to maintain it for the water foul. It is a bird watchers hang out for the region. Yes, it will fill up with Pads. The water is super clear for the most part. I did catch a couple small LM there this year. It is a neat park. I would recomend taking a walk around it sometime. There is a boardwalk way at the back, you can walk all the way around it. It is a nice walk for the family and it has a observation deck back there. I would go try it out. I doubt your gonna catch alot of fish but it is fun trying.


----------



## Pontiac2002gtp (May 3, 2008)

I caught a decent largemouth there last year around 2 to 3 pounds. I got him on a brushhawg right in the middle of all the weeds fishing from the dam if you want to call it that. That was the only decent fish i had seen there in several years but there are usually alot of small ones. The water is always very clear.


----------

